

Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus with Honeycomb AND Phone? - benfwirtz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/30/samsung-announces-the-dual-core-galaxy-tab-7-0-plus/

======
benfwirtz
The tablet spec seems to be Honeycomb / Android 3.2, but the screenshot
clearly shows the icon of the phone app - and the first Galaxy Tab (7 inch
too) was a phone. What do you guys think, will the next Galaxy Tab come with
phone functionality again?

